# Norco Rahmen - woher?



## rupsk0 (9. August 2011)

Hallo! 

Werden Norco Rahmen in Kanada produziert, oder kommen die aus Fernost und in Kanada erfolgt noch die Montage? Wäre ein relevantes Kaufkriterium für mich


----------



## Indian Summer (16. August 2011)

Hallo rupsk0

Die Norco Rahmen werden in Taiwan produziert, die Montage erfolgt für die Exportmärkte
ebenfalls dort.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

